# Anyone Else Have An Insecure Cat?



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

We've had Mitsey for a little over a year now,and while she is very sweet with us,she still gets easily spooked by everyday noises. She recovers from being frightened pretty easily,but I think it's an interesting difference between her and my younger cat who usually go towards noises instead of bolting.

Does anyone have a cat who's lived with them for a while,but is very spooky still?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a big grey tabby named Dante whom my brother found as a 4 week old kitten. He's now 8 years old. Ever since he grew out of the manic kitten stage he's been somewhat insecure. While he doesn't exactly "spook" like you describe, Dante does have a rather exagerated startle response. He also demands more personal space than my other cats, and will lash out if the other cats get too close when he's receiving affection or when he's feeling insecure. Dante's also odd in that he thinks I'm following him if I happen to be walking behind him if we're headed to the same room, and he'll either speed up or take a swipe at my leg.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I have had my Mitzi (we call her Moosey for the most part and Mizti when she is being naughty) since November. She took a really long time to settle in, but she is a lot better now. She still gets spooked by noises as well, but she has gotten exponentially better.

I know how hard it is to live with a cat that is so spooked all the time. I have heard Feliway is a great product for cats with high stress and anxiety. I am going to buy some ASAP.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

gharrissc said:


> Does anyone have a cat who's lived with them for a while,but is very spooky still?


How about 11 years...and still, if I walk towards her too fast, she runs. She's about 12 1/2, so I guess it's just her personality.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET has been with us for slightly over a year. He is still spooky over slight noise, a sneeze, a cough, a drop of water on his body etc. He is still afraid of my hubby. Whenever my hubby practices Taiji, he ran off to hide, if my hubby seats at our sofa near his room, where he has to pass by my hubby to go back in, he rather make a detour, go under the other sofa opposite, instead of passing by my hubby's leg.

At the mere sound of visitors at the door, he dash off and will remain hiding until visitors leave. He also hisses at our visitors who went up close.

However, he is very attach to me and is a very sweet boy I must say, though he still isn't a lap cat, which I didn't mind at all. Whenever I am sad, he will place his paw on my feet or hand, as if trying to tell me "everything's ok". He has certainly got alot better now, he doesn't bite and scratch like before and also not as spooky as before though he still is.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

If someone knocks on the front door, two of my cats can't be seen for dust and only one totally ignores the sound!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly is very jumpy when there are loud unexpected noises. But once she shakes it off, she goes to very cautiously investigate. Nothing bothers Maggie. Kobi is the one who will hide. Callie would run to me to be comforted, she would jump in my arms to be held. There were also several times when she literally had the pee scared out of her...one time I had her and Maggie locked in the bathroom because of a furniture delivery. Maggie managed to knock over the spare table leaf that was stored in the bathroom. When I went to let them out, Callie was sitting next to a puddle and meowing pitifully.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Both Muffin and Tigerlily. Muffin is a very very sweet cat but is skittish around anyone besides her family. She was feral or semi feral until I got her at 8 months, so I'm fine with how she is. Tigerlily was also feral but we found her at 8 weeks. She is just jumpy in general, we call her the drama queen, but we found that a calming collar and feliway works well to relieve some of her anxiety. I can see a noticable difference when the collar wears off (they last 1 month).


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

spirite said:


> How about 11 years...and still, if I walk towards her too fast, she runs. She's about 12 1/2, so I guess it's just her personality.


THat's how mine is also, and she's 16. If someone's at the door, or the wind outside picks up, or if someone has clunky shoes on or.. she's gone.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Jett is our spooked little kitty. We adopted him a year ago, when he was 13 weeks old. He has always been a really sweet kitty around hubby and I but he's a totally different cat when there's new noises/people. When we moved house a couple of months ago, we kept all 3 cats in our room for a month or two while we cat proofed the rest of the house. Sammy and Meeka were so keen to get out an explore straight away when we opened the bedroom door for them but poor Jett took days before he ventured past that doorway. He's okay now but the bedroom is still his 'safe place' and it's where he runs if anything spooks him.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

We got Sophia in November, she had been at the shelter for 8 years. (She's 10) she still runs from anyone who approaches her but when things are quiet she will crawl on a lap and purr like crazy. Maybe she just doesn't know how to have a home yet.


----------



## krissyxboo (Jan 30, 2013)

We have Freddy...he's about 8 years old. He's usually a pretty chill cat, but whenever people come around or there's a lot of commotion he'll run and hide. He's gotten a little better around some people, but for the most part, he's still our lil scardy cat (=


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

My cat Gosha runs from every noise or unexpected movement, he is a bit sissy too and scared of everybody. He didn't have any bad experiences, it's his shy personality.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

PG, adopted 1.5 years ago, lives on my bed and comes down only to use the litter box at the foot of the bed. She's terrified of the other 2 cats, though they never did more than pull a few hairs, which she did to them on those occasions too. I chose her for adoption from the whole colony because she was so scared in the streets she broke my heart. So even if it breaks my heart to see her forever immobile on my bed, she's still better off than in the streets, where she wouldn't even come out of hiding to eat at my feeding station on many days, even though she'd spend the whole time eating on my lap and she knew me and the other cats very well.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

My Lickorish is a nervous, skittish kitty, while hardly anything bothers Squeek. The exception is thunderstorms..doesn't seem to bother Lickorish, but Squeek will hide in the closet until it passes. 

Lickorish is mostly nervous during the day, in the evening and early morning she's more relaxed and social, but loud noises will still send her scurrying for cover.


----------

